# Free Agents and Bobcats Salary cap discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm taking this salary data from hoopshype and do not guarantee it's accuracy.Also from Jonathan Givony of draftexpress I'm quoting these numbers he was given as estimates for the salary cap (55.63 million) and the Mid level Exception(5.55 million)

Not including Okafor or Harrington(obviously) our total obligations come to 44.5 million,although hoopshype comes up with a total of 45.2 million which may include things I'm not aware of.So in essence if we sign Okafor to a contract like that we offered him last offseason we're just under the salary cap or just over it.That would leave us with nothing except the MLE.If Okafor played for the Qualifying offer we'd have around 3 million and then the MLE.
It is worth noting that Matt Carroll expiring contract could be of great value if you needed some flexibility.In fact you might be able to trade him to a contender on his own merits as a hired gun.If you already think you're in the mix a guy like Matt is a good situational player who might help you by hitting one or two crucial shots.For that matter we can sign Harrington and use him as filler if needed,which would be the first useful purpose he has served in the last 18 months.

<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=64><COL width=64><COL width=64><COL width=64><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Player
</TD><TD width="25%">2008-2009
</TD><TD width="25%">2009-2010
</TD><TD width="25%">2010-2011
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Jason Richardson
</TD><TD width="25%">12,222,222
</TD><TD width="25%">13,333,333
</TD><TD width="25%">14,444,444
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Gerald Wallace
</TD><TD width="25%">8,287,500
</TD><TD width="25%">9,075,000
</TD><TD width="25%">9,862,500
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Emeka Okafor
</TD><TD width="25%">7,982,635(Qualifying Offer)
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Nazr Mohammed
</TD><TD width="25%">6,049,400
</TD><TD width="25%">6,466,600
</TD><TD width="25%">6,883,800
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Matt Carroll
</TD><TD width="25%">5,050,000
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Adam Morrison
</TD><TD width="25%">4,159,200
</TD><TD width="25%">5,257,222(team)
</TD><TD width="25%">6,897,484(QO)
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Raymond Felton
</TD><TD width="25%">4,148,715
</TD><TD width="25%">5,501,196(QO)
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Sean May
</TD><TD width="25%">2,661,026
</TD><TD width="25%">3,680,199(QO)
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Othella Harrington
</TD><TD width="25%">2.552,000(team)
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Jared Dudley
</TD><TD width="25%">1,222,320$
</TD><TD width="25%">1,307,640(Team)
</TD><TD width="25%">2,151,068
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Jermareo Davidson
</TD><TD width="25%">711,517$
</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD><TD width="25%">

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot we only have 28,874 million in salary in the 2009 offseason...Which isn't a realistic number since you'd have either signed or signed and traded both Emeka and Raymond by that point and the team will have options with Dudley and Adam Morrison to decide...You really can't take the number seriously when it only includes Gerald,Richardon and Mohammed.We'd probably need a couple of other guys also.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diable, I don't think Matt Carroll is expiring in 08-09. I think he expires in 09-10.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I think it's longer then that I thought we signed him for 4/24


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3469350

I guess Othella's option didn't get picked up.Big shocker...How will we ever replace the 47 points and 41 rebounds he gave us last year.Not expected to pick up the options on Derek Anderson or Boykins.Of course it's possible that they could all serve as salary filler in any trades that might occur.


> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- The Charlotte Bobcats have declined to pick up a team option on the contract of forward Othella Harrington, making him an unrestricted free agent.
> <!-- INLINE HEADSHOT (BEGIN) -->
> The move Tuesday was no surprise after Harrington missed 71 games in two seasons with the Bobcats because of two surgeries on his left knee. The 34-year-old Harrington played in only 22 games last season and averaged 2.1 points and 1.9 rebounds.
> The Bobcats also aren't expected to re-sign unrestricted free agents Derek Anderson and Earl Boykins. Charlotte has nine players under contract, not counting draft picks D.J. Augustin, Alexis Ajinca and Kyle Weaver and restricted free agents Emeka Okafor and Ryan Hollins.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The possibility of Francisco Elson returning to the Nuggets increased dramatically following the Marcus Camby trade. Oklahoma City, Charlotte, New Jersey and possibly the Lakers are also interested in Elson.


LINK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It doesn't sound too bad really.I wouldn't pay him much or for too long,but he's got a big body and we could use that.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team should try to make an offer to get Childress from Atlanta. He is considering to take a 3-year, 20 million contract from Olympiakos and if that is the case, Atlanta should work some kind of sign-and-trade with him instead of just losing him to an European team.

Felton and Morrison for a resigned Childress and Acie Law?

Then move Gerald for a PF or a C.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thought the reason he was considering going to Europe was because of the Hawks refusal to allow him to work out a S&T?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We could actually offer him more than the MLE if we're really under the cap.I'm not positive,but I'm pretty sure we could.I wonder how much capspace we actually have.

Any way the only way Childress would make much sense for us is if we could S&T Carroll for him.I assume they could get a better offer.At any rate we need a big man a lot more than we need another wingplayer.


----------

